# LED for nano riparium



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Can't recommend a light but I wanted to say how beautiful that tank is. What the plants in the back? 

What about a simple desktop lamp? You know, the kind that looks like a pixar lamp.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Can't recommend a light but I wanted to say how beautiful that tank is. What the plants in the back?


Thanks for the compliment  The plants against the back wall in this picture are:
Hypoestes phyllostachya
Tradescantia zebrina
Fittonia verschaffeltti 
Pilea caderi
Pilea involucrata
Aglaonema simplex 
Acorus gramineus 'Ogon'
Rhapis excelsa
Ruellia 'Katie' Dwarf Bluebell



FlyingHellFish said:


> What about a simple desktop lamp? You know, the kind that looks like a pixar lamp.


I freed up a spare Eheim LED, gonna use that for now…


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I have the WavePoint on my SpecV @ the max height (both mount piece uses as shown in the pic, light sits ~6" above the water surface). I can grow HC in the substrate. Color temp is nice and looks better than say a 6500k CFL. 

Awesome tank BTW!


----------

